# hollow stock?



## woodymanz (Jan 6, 2009)

On one of my plants has a solid stock and the other has a hollow stock. Is that normal for the plants in the bloom phase? please if anyone can help me.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 6, 2009)

On another site I read a thread from a guy who said that hollow stalks was a sign of a potent plant. Well you can imagine the argument that started. Needless two say it went about 50% both ways. Someone did however explain it as with hollow stems you have a wide open vein for the water and neuts to travel through the plant like a super highway. I have never had a hollow stem so I couldn't say


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 6, 2009)

this is my second crop and this is weird.

thanks for your reply


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey i found a couple of hollow stems on the same plant and being it is my first grow thought it normal till i chopped another stem and it was solid. That is weird huh? but hey if the plant looks healthy and happy.....:joint:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 7, 2009)

can you tell me how you know the stalk is hollow???

i had a ultimate indica clone, that had a hollow stalk. the clone was 6 inches tall, and maybe 4 were hollow. after 3 weeks in the bubble cloner, and no rootage showing, it got tossed out...bb...


----------



## KADE (Jan 7, 2009)

Typically hydro plants all have hollow stems. Soil grown plants do not.


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i know cause i just chopped a sat 7 weeks into flower, hermie got it. So i hung it and waiting to smoke it.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that indoor plants have more of a tendency to have hollow stems because they do not have as strong of plant walls ( cellulose?)  because they do not need to withstand heavy rain or wind...so forth


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 7, 2009)

I would deff clone it, try breeding it with another strain?


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

most all my dwc plants have semi-hollow stalks.


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 7, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> can you tell me how you know the stalk is hollow???
> 
> i had a ultimate indica clone, that had a hollow stalk. the clone was 6 inches tall, and maybe 4 were hollow. after 3 weeks in the bubble cloner, and no rootage showing, it got tossed out...bb...


I had some males and had to pull them, and when i pinched one  of the females it caved in pretty easy


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 7, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> most all my dwc plants have semi-hollow stalks.


yeah that's how i'm growing in 2, 2x10 gallon DWC w/flora nova nutes and they are realy big I started with 10 plants and some were males so i had to smoke the males and raise the 4 females the best i could.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2009)

I have never had a plant_ without_ a hollow stem.  LOL--I thought all of them had hollow stems.


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 7, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never had a plant_ without_ a hollow stem.  LOL--I thought all of them had hollow stems.


that's what i thought, I think that in the veg mode the stems in hydro grow hollow and then in bloom mode they start to fill up and get solid in 3 or 4 weeks into it. I'll post some pics today to show you the hollow and the solid stocks i have.


----------



## KADE (Jan 9, 2009)

Good working hydro setup.. hollow.. everytime.. I haven't grown as much as a couple of the *ahem* ''older aged'' mods...

But ive grown for enough years... and I've NEVER had a hydro stalk that wasn't looking like a straw in the middle.


----------



## Tater (Jan 14, 2009)

I only see a few hollow stems here and there, usually they appear on the plants tucked in the corners that see the least amount of wind and abuse.  This has lead me to believe that its a result of less stress creating the hollow stems.  Personally I don't like them, to weak and they break under heavy buds.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 14, 2009)

In my experience, the bigger the plant, the more "hollow" the main stalk will be. This also applies to more Indica influenced strains. Mind you, all I do is Hydro, so that may be the case also.

Nothing to worry about, imho.

During a recent trim party, we used a hollow stem to use as a joint "crutch", so our sticky fingers wouldn't rip the joint apart. Worked great!


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am growing in soil, I chopped down a plant last night due to things getting cramped, and it was definatly hollow, I gave the stalk a good squeeze beofre I chopped it. They're bageseed, indica, anything else about it I dunno. The other 3 other these plants, all female, are feeling quite hollow as well.
They have had a fan on them since day one.

They are reaching about 2 feet now.... No signs of being weak

I have 2 blueberry, they feel hollow as well, althought the stem is much stronger to me. I dunno.....They seem really healthy and are jusyt starting to bud.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone remember tcbud's autopsy. It was not hollow and died very quickly without being able transport nutrients to the rest of the plant. Doesn't anyone remember botany class?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2009)

Hollow stems are one of the traits to look for in a male when breeding. It's supposed to be a sign of potency. I've had mixed. Sometimes hollow, sometimes solid. I grow in soil.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hollow stems are one of the traits to look for in a male when breeding. It's supposed to be a sign of potency. I've had mixed. Sometimes hollow, sometimes solid. I grow in soil.


 
I have a mix in Hydro, same strain and everything. I just think it is all up to how it want to grow.


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm thinking its the veg stage that produces the hollow stem. Then in the bloom stage the stalk gets solid for it to be able to support the buds that do get very heavy at times.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 28, 2009)

I am doing several different strains at once and they have all been hallow stocked in the flowering stage. I'm pretty sure it just means your plants are really healthy as they have formed a "nutrient-water super highway" as I've heard some call it.


----------

